# 1976 VW Dasher Wagon Sheet



## VW 35i (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: 1976 VW Dasher Wagon Sheet (VW 35i)*

Cool find....I wonder if those ever made it to 100mph as the spec sheet states?


----------

